# Power to the Coop



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

We're going to be moving our coop/brooding house out to its permanent home in a few weeks and that means out of extension cord range...so I come to you lot for help.

We're wanting to be able to run a couple of heat lamps (1 full time during brooding, the other on occasion when temps drop) and wanted to know if these would be able to handle keeping the battery charged/running them:

http://www.amazon.com/Ramsond-Monoc...ery-Charging/dp/B0068WCCHS/ref=pd_sbs_auto_19

And if this converter would be alright:

http://www.amazon.com/Cobra-400-Watt-12-Volt-120-Volt-Inverter/dp/B001RNOHBC/ref=pd_sim_lg_13

Newbie to this whole solar thing...I've got the for Dummies book, lol, but need a little more guidance.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

jessimeredith said:


> We're going to be moving our coop/brooding house out to its permanent home in a few weeks and that means out of extension cord range...so I come to you lot for help.
> 
> We're wanting to be able to run a couple of heat lamps (1 full time during brooding, the other on occasion when temps drop) and wanted to know if these would be able to handle keeping the battery charged/running them:
> 
> ...


 If You will go with a little bigger inverter and 40 of these solar panels YOU listed and a bunch of Good batteries you should be able to run 1 200 watt heat lamp 24 hours per day as long as you do not have 2 cloudy days in a row. When you plug in the second lamp you are going to be in trouble quick. Trying to run a heat lamp on a solar setup will "Burn" a hole in your pocket quick. 

Be best to run you a power wire to the barn. Good Luck!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

No.

Figuring the standard 150W heat lamp it will take about 1400 watts in panels to run each one for 24 hours a day. It will also need a 375AH battery bank at 48V

WWW


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks all....that's what I figured but DH wanted me to double check with someone in the know!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Rent a trencher and bury an underground rated cable......................


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
This is just a thought to roll around in your head -- may or may not work.

These solar stock tank heaters have worked well for quite a few people:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/SolarHorseTank/SolarHorseTank.htm

More of them here: http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/water_heating.htm#Animals

I know zero about chickens, but I'm wondering if there is not a way to use this kind of scheme to provide a warm area for chickens? 
A large water container with the same kind of direct collector glazing has enough mass to retain heat overnight. Instead of a drinking hole in the top of the container, it would just be something like an uninsulated sheet of plywood which would stay reasonably warm over the full day.

For long cloudy periods, there could be a thermal switch that turns on the regular heat lamp as backup.

Another option would be a separate solar thermal collector that thermosyphons to a heat storage tank in the coop -- the tank would provide a warm area. This would have to use a non-toxic antifreeze (which would never be in contact with the chickens).

When I look over and see the red glow from my neighbors chicken coop I have to think that this must add up over time, and there must be a better way?

Gary


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

That is something to think on, Gary...thank you. Where we're moving the coop it will be full on south facing on one of the broad sides with trees on the north and east sides for wind protection (and some shade in the summer). I would think something like this would help maintain a more stable temp in the winter.


----------

